# Cross your fingers! Jada and Charlotte both kidded!



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like Jada (black Cashmere doe) might be ready to kid! She has been really loose, and she looks like she's having contractions. Making a nest, getting up and down. No discharge yet, so I'm getting a quick bite and back to the barn. Don't know how this is going to work, this is a doe I can't catch for any reason. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers!*

How many does do you have? Sounds like she is close!!!! Good luck! :dance:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers!*

:stars: How exciting!!!!!! How's she doing now? Did she kid?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers!*

Oh pooh! Apparently she doesn't want to kid now! So there! So, I'll be up every couple of hours tonight, just to be sure she doesn't change her mind.

Let's see, I have 4 Cashmere does, 3 Pygora does, and 5 Nigerian Dwarf Does. Then there is Izzy's doeling that I'm keeping. As you can see I had some "breed confusion" when I first started my herd. Originally, I just wanted fiber goats, Pygoras and Cashmeres. I didn't think I wanted "milk goats". But, hubby fell for the Nigerians, and there I went, right with him, lol!

The Cashmeres are doing a good job on the "bad stuff" growing in our "neglected" pastures. We had alot of brush, still do in the woody part of the property, but the main pastures are looking pretty good thanks to them.

Well, thanks for looking in on us. I'm going to try to sleep for awhile. I'll keep you posted.
Think pink!

Di


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers!*

Thinking PINK!!!!!! Looks like you have a nice herd going! :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers!*

Hope she kids either early in the night or waits for the morning. Good luck!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers!*

OK nothing happening. :sigh: Maybe I'll get better at this "predicting when" as I get more experienced.? She's walking a little "post legged" though. She got up and stood there like "I don't think I really want to go anywhere", and then she took a few steps and it was like "ouch, ouch,ouch", kind of thing. It'd be really funny if she didn't look so uncomfortable.

Well, I'll have a little breakfast and some   , I was up checking every couple of hours last night. Hope I'm not doing that for too many days. Problem is all four Cashmere does are due about the same time. Jada, Charlotte first, then Hallie and Margie a week or so later.

Also, she won't go in the barn, she's out in the "yard" (which is just outside the barn and she can go in if she wants) I don't want to chase her around at this point. It's supposed to rain today, maybe she'll go in then. I know I'd be more comfortable if she'd have this baby in the barn.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers!*

DI, Good Luck. Hopefully she will kid in the barn like you said. I am a worry wart, so when I know they are that close I always get them and put them in a stall. Hopefully you will be there with her.
I am hoping for does. :dance: :clap: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers!*

Thank you all for your patience. Nothing yet. She is just happy as can be in her kidding stll. Wondering why I keep looking at her cha cha!

Is everybody ready for summer? Everytime I see pics from CA or "places south" and see sun and tall grass it makes me crazy! I think we'll have sun today! Maybe I can get out of my "mood". At least it's starting to be a little warmer.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers!*

I'm soooo ready for Summer.LOL But I like late Spring to.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers!*

Don't believe everything you see- I live in California and it's 32 degrees out right now- poured rain all day yesterday. If it was raining now, it would be snowing. I'm sure that some place the world is warm and snuggily - I just want spring to come AND STAY PUT!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers!*

My fingers are crossed on both hands. I hope for your sake she makes up her mind so. By the way here in Southern Utah the weather warms up to 65-70 during the day with the sun out and then drops into the high 20s at night. I'll take it it is better than snow and rain. Suellen


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers!*

Suellen, I lived in Utah for a few years (that was a looonnnggg time ago), just outside SLC, I loved it. You get all the seasons, but, at least what I remember, none were to "severe". I moved to PA to help with hubby's elderly parents 14 years ago. Sometimes I say I'm being "held against my will". It's cold and snowy in the winter, hot and humid in the summer, basically crap most of the time. Weeks of overcast, boring depressing weather. I think my SAD is getting to me.

Anyway, I would have bet money (if I was a betting woman), that Jada would have kidded today. Up and down, legs all splayed out. She was moaning softly and I believe she was talking to her tummy! But, nothing yet. Today is day 149 for her, but it's 150 for Charlotte, she's not looking like she's ready at all, except for the little udder she's developed. :hair: I think next year they'll all be bred closer together. I'm not sure I like all this waiting. :scratch: What do you think? Spread out the kidding, or throw caution to the wind and get it done quick?


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers!*

I like having some time between each goats kidding. I am able to focus on the mom and the kids with out having to check and worry about the other goats kidding. They do feel my worry and stress. 
About the weather I spoke to soon about our nice weather. Today we got rain, snow and wind. The temp went down to about 20-25 tonight. I like it because that means the mud is frozen and dogs won't get muddy paws. We only got an inch of snow and it will probably melt quickly. 
With the weather like this I have to figure out where to put the kids (13 days old) when I clean the stall. Usually I clean it when the kids and mom are out walking around and playing.Suellen


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Cross your fingers!*

You know, as soon as I posted that about everybody kidding at the same time, I thought, "you must be insane"! I know, I'd really be crazy trying to find a "room at the inn" for everyone if they were coming all at once. That was a little frustration talking 

OK, now I feel better, I remember those cold nights in Utah. We had horses, and we hayed the neighbors (landlord) fields, I think we got a third of the hay for labor. It was a good deal for us at the time.

No news on Jada. She looks so ready! Oh well, I'm going to the store today, she'll probably kid as soon as I leave.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cross your fingers!*

I have 6 does due all in the space of 2 weeks. This is a first for me, but I am actually liking the idea though I am not sure what to do about kidding pens. I may have to give up my hay room from an extra kidding pen. :lol:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I just went out to the barn (for the 6th time today), and Jada and Charlotte both have "stuff" hanging out of their "cha cha" and there are 3 kids on the ground! OMG I didn't know who's kid was whose! But, they seem to have it sorted out between them...Charlotte has a boy and a girl, and Jada has a boy so far. I'll let you know.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

:clap: :leap: Wat to go. Wouldn't you know as soon as you leave they decide to deliver.

I had two does do the same thing. One of the mom's we believe decided to adopt the other mom's baby. One had three and the other had twins.

Congratulations. Now we all want picutres.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! They sure know how to secretive with those kiddings!!! Congrats on the healthy babies!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy wow!!! Congratulations!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O WOW!!! Congratulations...such sneaky girls to go at the same time!! Is Jada done???


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, it is going to be alot of fun when Stacey is kidding out 6 does in two weeks! :slapfloor: Sorry Stacey, hope you are sleeping well now!

So, what a dilema, Jada and Charlotte are feeding whatever kid comes up for a sip! I've seen the doeling (and she's a beauty), nursing on both of them. But, I'm pretty sure she's Charlottes baby. The boys look like they should be twins...I think...but they are just bopping around between mothers like it was nothing special! Sorry about these pics, it was getting dark...




























They are so adorable! I'm so happy!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

DI, They are adorable. Congratulations. 

This year was a crazy kidding time for us, we had 6 does all kid within 1 week.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

:stars: Congrats on some cute kids!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AWWW! They are just precious!! They look so fluffy! I wouldn't worry about the kids sharing moms, as long as the moms are tolerarating the kids!! That is just special, here the kids know who belongs to who but they still try and sneak a sip from a different udder! lol..Congratulations!


----------

